# Yahoo7 Finance



## brilliantmichael (11 October 2007)

Hey what happened to Yahoo Finance? They stopped putting up earnings summary, balance sheet, cash flow etc.

Since I don't have a photographic memory, I always just quickly looked them up for a quick scan of company's financials. Apart from being free, they were internet-based and I could look from any terminal anywhere I wanted.

What gives?


----------



## brilliantmichael (14 October 2007)

Anybody? :nosympath


----------



## macca (15 October 2007)

I have never used Yahoo so I don't know what was there, I either use Comsec or this one

http://www.investsmart.com.au/shares/default.asp

Stocknessmonster has info as well

HTH


----------

